# mandoc endless



## circus78 (May 25, 2017)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 11.0_RELEASE.
I am getting everyday this mail:


```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 11.0-RELEASE-p10:
/usr/share/man/mandoc.db
/usr/share/openssl/man/mandoc.db
```


```
# cat /etc/make.conf 
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```

I founded bug PR 214545, I don't understand if that problem is still open.
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1 will be released fairly soon (making 11.0 end-of-life). It should be fixed there.


----------

